# Sudden loss of pregnancy symptoms



## lawyernoia (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello


I am six weeks pregnant today. I have been feeling really sick, sore boobs, endless loo trips. However have woken up this morning and those symptoms are barely there. 


I'm really worried. Should I be?


I have my scan on Monday so am trying to be patient...


Thanks!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi lawyernoia
  

No don't worry. This is very common and something we get asked about regularly. 

They can come and go. 

Good luck for Monday. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## lawyernoia (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you - the nausea has come back with a vengeance!


I am having some brown / pink spotting but hope that the other symptoms must mean that there is something in there...


----------

